# Exhaust and Voiding the Warranty



## beelowSS (Dec 11, 2006)

Gents - just picked up an '06 Quicksilver, M6 GTO. I am eager to determine my ideal exhaust set up. Ideally, I'd like long tubes, an x pipe and potentially high flow cats along with aftermarket cat back. Before I get out of control, I want to make sure I understand what voids the warranty - so I have the following questions:

1. Do long tubes void the warranty?

2. Does an x-pipe void the warranty? 

3. What recommendations do you have relative to high flow cats?

I appreciate any fact based information people have relative to voiding the warranty on the LS2 through modifications. Thanks everyone,

BeelowSS


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Just having something on your car, by law, cannot void your warranty, albeit many dealerships prefer you to think that is the case. The way it CAN, however, void the warranty, is if the aftermarket piece - stereo, engine, or whatever else - causes damage to what you want fixed under warranty. (They can't void you warranty if you want them to fix a headlight and they claim your exhaust caused a problem with the engine...)


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Also, congrats on the purchase and welcome!!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

so if i put a 400 shot on my goat and she melts down I can't just bring er in for a new ls1??:rofl:


----------



## beelowSS (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome and comment Chiefy. I guess my question pertains more to what immediately voids the warranty? Is this kind of thing documented by GM anywhere for performance vehicles such as the Vette and GTO?

I guess I could always pop Bob Lutz an email for an immediate response...aaaaaahahaaha


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

beelowSS said:


> Thanks for the welcome and comment Chiefy. I guess my question pertains more to what immediately voids the warranty? Is this kind of thing documented by GM anywhere for performance vehicles such as the Vette and GTO?
> 
> I guess I could always pop Bob Lutz an email for an immediate response...aaaaaahahaaha


Basically, if it's a fault of your own (racing, crash, things like that) or if the damage is caused by something you installed, then they can void it. Hope that helps. 

And no prob!


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

Just remember when you eventually get a custom tune, If you are getting work done and there is a factory recall for them to flash the computer, thay won't necessarily tell you. Then you are trying to retrieve, upload and download your custom tune from someone.


----------

